# Beginner| Looking for bike under 700$



## BlackPaw (Mar 30, 2009)

Newbie here. I am an amateur MTB rider with no experience in road cycling. 

But this spring and summer I want to be on the road and I expect to drive more than 3000+ miles.

The only problem is that I dont have a road bike, but I am determined to buy one.
My budget is tight and im looking for a bike under 700$.

The bike will be used everyday for commuting (12miles), every weekend for touring (60+miles), once or twice a month doing centuries (metric mostly).
Generally the bike will be used alot, so what I need is a bike that will last long, is comfortable and the most important of all to me - to be fast! (I know its the engine that makes the bike fast, but the same engine on different bikes performs differently)

I would appreciate it if someone gives me info on how aluminum bikes and steel ones perform if its used for the above purpose.

The bikes I have been looking at are:

Trek 1000
Trek 1200
Bianchi Brava
Motobecane Super Mirage
Felt F90...

So which one of the above bikes best suits for me. If there is other more appropriate bike than these then please state which one and why.

I dont know anything about carbon fibre material, but i have a bad picture of what it is (plastic that it is light and can break easily), so i ask you is it a downside of having a carbon fork on aluminum bike like the Trek or?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

For $700 go used (ebay, Craig's List or a bike swap meet). Find something 3-4 years old with 105 or Ultegra components. (Yes, you could buy the wrong size, but if you do, you should be able to sell it and get your money out of it)

Carbon is just fine. Most bikes have carbon forks as they help to absorb the vibration that could otherwise cause your hands to go numb. 

Do a search here for "bike fit" which will direct you to some frame sizing calculators. Take some time to measure your body so that you can get close on the frame size. Once you know your frame size you can start shopping.


----------



## crispy010 (Jan 26, 2009)

Your budget will barely get you a decent entry level road bike. 

As BCH said, go used. Get one of your roadie friends to help you out with avoiding the lemons.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

To be honest, none of the bikes you listed thrill me. They are decidedly "entry-level", but the kind of use you plan doesn't really match up with the specs on those bikes. With that kind of mileage, I'd say make Shimano 105 your baseline. Tiagra isn't too bad, and Sora isn't bad for what it is (casual/entry level), but they will require more adjustment and wear quicker than 105.

In your price range, you're looking at aluminum bikes. The used market _can_ get you the most bang for the buck- if you know what you're looking for (condition and sizing). You might try to find a bike swap as a way to meet enthusiasts and possibly score some good deals. Realize that components have made quantum leaps in the last 10 years, and drivetrain wear can cost you in the long run. If you have to replace cassettes, cables, tape, bearings... maybe it isn't such a bargain. There is no warranty on Craigslist.

Other than that, Bikes Direct (and other online retaillers) might have something in your price range with a 105 or 105/Tiagra mix. Do your homework, know your sizing, learn to wrench... all things that you should do when buying a used bike.

As has been said, carbon is an widely used material for bikes. Don't worry about it.

Whatever you get, ride it into the ground and learn from the experience.


----------



## Kleh (Jun 16, 2008)

I ended up buying a Motobecane Vent Noir for $699 from Bikes Direct. I was trying to avoid going online, but luckily I've had a pretty good experience with it. I would have gone used if I had the time to look for a good deal, though I was impatient and trying to get a bike to me before sprint break.

I'm happy with the bike, but if you're patient, I'm sure you can find a better deal.


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

crispy010 said:


> Your budget will barely get you a decent entry level road bike.
> 
> As BCH said, go used. Get one of your roadie friends to help you out with avoiding the lemons.


Either raise your budget and or go the ebay route.


----------



## BoneDigger (Aug 5, 2006)

Definately go used int hat price range. For $700 you can get a nicely equipped bike thats 3-5 years old. Age doesn't mean a lot when dealing with aluminum, so don't worry about the frame so much. Do check any used bike for cracks, but you'll probably be fine.

The most important thing here (aside from sizing) is to get as good a component group as you can. Unless you are really good at fixing your own bike, and making adjustments, take it to a bike shop and have it set up for you. You will want clipless pedals/shoes and probably a new seat. Also, new tires and tubes may be needed. Add that to the cost of having it set up, and your available money will be more like $500 for the actual bike. That's doable.

I would stay away from entry level bikes like the ones you listed, given how many miles you plan to put on the bike.

Todd


----------



## Ardor (Mar 31, 2009)

i rode around a trek 1000 for many years and i have no complaints. i say anything trek and you'll come out on top. 

josh


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I do think that buying used or on line can give you the best value for your money. Of the bikes you listed, they're fine. I bought a $500 bike about a year ago that had Sora and 2200 components on it. Aside from not fitting me (that's the biggest risk of on-line buying), it shifted smooth and fast. What didn't I like about the bike? The Tektro brake shoes, not the brakes themselves, were horrid. I also didn't care too much for the cranks/BB as it wasn't assembled right. 
If you buy on line, do spend a few extra dollars and take it to the shop to have them assemble it and check the bottom bracket.


----------



## BlackPaw (Mar 30, 2009)

As I have seen all of you or most of you suggest me buy used bike in this price range (700$).

Which used bikes do you suggest me to buy (which models), what should i look for?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

If you're going used, focus on component group quality, overall condition, geometry... not brand. 

For a commuter/longer distance ride, I would choose a relaxed geometry with a compact double or triple crankset, 9 or 10 speed cassettes, and a solid wheelset.

If you find something that looks good, post it up and ask opinions (price, condition, components...).


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

For $700 I would stick to the major brands: Trek, Specialized, Felt and Giant to name a few. I would look for 105 as the minimum component group and maybe you will find Ultegra (one step up). Confirm with the seller that there are no issues with the bike. Ask specifically about the brake surfaces on the wheels. (My first internet bike had worn out wheels, but I still did fine when I resold the bike).

If you find something within driving distance so you can go pick up the bike, I would recommend it. It costs $75-$100 to properly package and ship a bike, then you would have to do some assembly.

Before running back with "Is this a good deal?" question, look at the completed auctions on eBay. Odds are similar bikes have sold recently and what people are paying IS what a bike is worth.

Enjoy the hunt. I know I bagged a trophy (on my second try  )


----------



## SimianSpeedster (Mar 13, 2008)

*a differing opinion*

If you go used you always run the risk of inheriting someone elses problems. with no warranty to fall back on. Being a self described "newbie" at road cycling issues could slip your notice until you are 700 bucks in the hole. and it's too late to go back on the deal. If you do decide to go used Make certain the owner of the cycle will let you take it to a shop for inspection .. if he won't .. walk away. 
I ride a schwinn fastback sport with a mix of tiagra and sora, and aside from tweaking the adjustment screws on my derr from time to time It's been no trouble at all. new has real advantages


----------



## BoneDigger (Aug 5, 2006)

New has "some" advantages. I'll admit that. But, assuming you can have a bike shop check out a used bike, it'll give you more bang for the bucks than you will get on a new bike. The reality is that bikes depreciate very quickly. You may pay $800 for a new road bike with Sora components, then want to upgrade in a year. At that time, the same bike will be worth maybe $400. That's a 50% decrease in value in one year. Since you are new at cycling, buying a used bike will make a lot of sense.

1) Let the other guy suffer the depreciation, not you
2) You can get better components
3) When you sell it, you'll probably get close to what you paid for it, which means that upgrading will be much easier (mentally and fiscally).
4) Buying a used road bike may save enough money for you to buy other gear for the bike that you may need (helmet, road shoes and clipless pedals, etc.)

Todd


----------



## rydog9991 (Jul 15, 2008)

If you have a Performance Bike shop near you. You can get a new Fuji Roubaix with some 105 components for around 800-900. Good bang for the buck bike.


----------

